# I suspect Hondo saved my life last night.



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Every so often I see a thread on this forum regarding someone wanting to know what they can do to make their GSD protective. When I see that all I can think is give your GSD 100% of yourself, and your GSD will give 100% of themselves. 

I came home last night after a long and grueling work related trip. Hubby was out of town so it was just me and the dogs. I was cranky and tired and didn't feel like fixing myself something to eat. So while I unpacked I nibbled on jerky and drank iced tea.

Maggie (Doxie) and Hondo (GSD) laid quietly in my bedroom watching me put away my things. I had the TV on for some white background noise. 

At one point I sat down at the desk in the bed room. It has a little stool that fits nicely under it. It's on rollers so that it can be easily moved under the desk out of the way. Swinging my feet up on the desk, I leaned back against our bed to watch TV. All the while nibbling on jerky and drinking iced tea. 

I looked over at Hondo and Maggie and realized that they have been quiet and not begging for jerky. With a mouth full of jerky, I attempted to say "What good dogs you are!", but when I breathed in a chunk of jerky went down into my windpipe and lodged there. 

I couldn't get any air in to cough. Swinging my legs off the desk and facing the dogs, I sat straight up in an attempt to dislodge the jerky. I was making gurgling noises as I tried to get some air in. I suspect both dogs thought I was playing as they jumped up and came to me. Hondo stuck his face right into mine. I reached forward attempting to use Hondo to aid me in standing up, when for what ever reason Hondo jumped up, full force hitting me square under the jaw, knocking me backwards off the chair and onto my back. He landed...all 90lbs of him on top of me...forcing everything up and out. 

I managed to roll over and cough until I saw stars. When I was able to get control of my breathing and my heart, I looked over at Hondo. He was just sitting there watching me with the eyes of the oldest soul I've ever known. As I sat back on my heels marveling at what just happened, Hondo rolled over and played dead (he still can't control the thumping of his tail) . He still wanted some of that jerky! Obviously, I just couldn't refuse.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Gave me goosebumps! Thank goodness you're ok! Nice job Hondo.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! So glad you are ok! I have an irrational fear of choking. Good Boy Hondo!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my! Thank goodness your ok! 

Good boy Hondo, good boy! I hope you gave him the whole bag of jerky, he deserved it!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice dog!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so glad your ok. Hondo is a lifesaver.

I don't know if anyone here has experienced this but it is, and was the most frightening thing that has ever happened to me.

I think Hondo truely understood what he was doing and why. Give him a massive treat from me


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good job Hondo!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Good boy, Hondo!  Glad you are okay...what a scarey experience though.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I looked over at Hondo. He was just sitting there watching me with the eyes of the oldest soul I've ever known.


Where is the sobbing like a fool icon when you need it?? 

Really glad you're okay and here's a link to help you out the next time, in case Hondo is sleeping. Heimlich Institute


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! Good boy Hondo!!! Glad you are ok


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Oh my! Thank goodness your ok!
> 
> Good boy Hondo, good boy! I hope you gave him the whole bag of jerky, he deserved it!


I gave him the rest that I had in the bedroom. I think it'll be a long time before I eat jerky again! 

I even let Hondo sleep on Hubby's side of the bed. Normally he isn't allowed on the bed. He stayed for a good while, then jumped off and slept in the shower.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow what an intense story. Im glad you are ok too. Hondo saved your life!! I would get him a big bone for Christmas ....


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hondo the Hero - I think that sounds pretty good! 

Your story gave me chills - please give him a big meaty bone on my behalf! What a goooooood boy!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you are ok!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my God, I'm so glad you're okay!!! Wow, what a story, that's so amazing that Hondo did that. I wonder if he knew what he was doing? I guess probably not, but gosh, what a miracle that he jumped on you like that.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

omg I'm so glad you're ok good boy Hondo!!!!!!! give him a big hug and kiss for me!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Oh my God, I'm so glad you're okay!!! Wow, what a story, that's so amazing that Hondo did that. I wonder if he knew what he was doing? I guess probably not, but gosh, what a miracle that he jumped on you like that.


 
My theory is that because I was doing something out of normal, it excited Hondo and he couldn't figure out what I wanted. He was confused and most likely a bit aggitated that I wouldn't make it clear what I wanted. Because I was facing him, he figured I was directing him to do something for the jerky. Out of frustration he jumped on me. 

If I didn't have a close relationship with my dog, he would have just continued to look at me or possibly grabbed the bag of jerky and ran off. But because we do have a close relationship, he recognized that something totally different was going on and he really wanted to give to me what I was asking for. And in this case, he most certainly did.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Scary story! So glad you are ok and Hondo came to the rescue!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, what a story!! I'm so glad you're ok, and what a good boy Hondo is, amazing!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad your ok! And kuddos to Hondo!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Not to belittle Hondo's accomplishment, but don't overlook the possibility that he simply REALLY wanted the piece of jerky you were choking on. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite mafia


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Not to belittle Hondo's accomplishment, but don't overlook the possibility that he simply REALLY wanted the piece of jerky you were choking on.
> 
> Jelpy and the Mesquite mafia


 
Yep! I've already stated that earlier in this thread. My point was if there wasn't a solid relationship between owner and dog, the dog wouldn't have responded in frustration (jumping on me). He would have simply snatched the jerky (while I was choking) that was sitting on the desk and made a run for it. Hondo felt a stronger need to know what reaction from him I was asking for (while I was choking).

I think he could sense that something was different, be it chemicals my body was giving off (PANIC) or facial expressions he has never seen before, I don't know. Like when a dog can sense a seizure coming on. But what ever it was he knew it was different, and he didn't understand. 

Hondo doesn't jump up on us...never has that I can recall. He's jumped on the sliding glass door, but never on us.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I completely believe that Hondo knew something was very wrong. He obviously was trying out different behaviors for you to see what you wanted, thank goodness he picked one that worked! 

This is the beauty of having a dog in our life, that bond. Such a great story.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG scary, scary! So glad your ok, give Hondo a big hug from over here.


----------



## BergerAllemand (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wow*

Very cool, I hope he gets a lot more jerky for Xmas!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm so so so glad that you're okay! that had to have benn terrifying!! And i honestly truly believe that Hondo knew EXACTLY what he was doing. They are extremely intelligent animals and its totally not unheard of for them to react when we're choking. I mean its a danger to us right? They would put their lives on the line for us if the situation ever called for it, why not a doggie heimlich? Yup.... i'm pretty certain he knew EXACTLY what was happening and what to do about it. Give him a HUGE hug from me and a very large favorite bone from me!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done Hondo!!!!! I truelly believe he knew exactly what was going on, you were in trouble and he reacted. Then he stood back. If it was just about the jerky he could have taken it and ran, if he thought you were playing he could have stayed over the top of you licking playing etc. Nope he did what had to be done, then he gave you space to re-coop. Way to go Hondo. Lots of hugs and a special prezzie for Hondo the hero.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing story not matter if Hondo just wanted the jerky or knew something was wrong. GSDs are so intelligent I would not doubt it he knew you needed help. I am so glad you are ok. The intelligence these dogs have truly amazes me. Good job Hondo!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So glad you're Ok Lilie !!! Good job Hondo ! Intentional or not !


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG I know exactly how scared you were! I was alone in my house one night eating a left over chimichanga. I didn't put any sour cream or salsa on it and it was really really dry. I choked on a piece and I could not get it to come out, I started panicking, I really thought I was going to die and my husband was going to come home the next day and find me dead on the kitchen floor, I ran into my pool table (luckily I'm short so my torso was dead on) and gave myself the heimlich that way. The piece came up and I started to just cry and cry. 

I'm so glad your ok and good boy Hondo!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Boy Hondo!!

I'm glad you are safe and well.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Glad you survived! Yes, I know Hondo knew you were in real trouble because once when Wilhoit was alive I started choking and couldn't breath. I finally grabbed a glass of water and was able to swallow the obstruction. The whole while I was gasping for breath Wilhoit was looking up at me in an agony of worry, totally unlike his normal dead calm self. He did not know what to do. Your Hondo is really, really smart, as well as devoted.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

It is scary isn't it? I was once laying down reading and started choking on a piece of hard candy. All i could think is "What a stupid way to die." And it did cross my mind that if the candy continued to melt would they ever know what killed me?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Betty said:


> It is scary isn't it? I was once laying down reading and started choking on a piece of hard candy. All i could think is "What a stupid way to die." And it did cross my mind that if the candy continued to melt would they ever know what killed me?


I understand what you are saying. My thought was that I needed to get the dogs outside into the back yard. If I were to die (choking) I didn't want them trashing the house until hubby got home (in two days). I was standing up to do so - not call 911 or a neighbor - but get the dogs outside. Silly.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I think dog's have instincts that guide them to do what is needed...and FYI if, you can give yourself the heimlich by bumping/thrusting your upper stomach on a chair, counter or table edge...scary to be home alone and choking!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow!! A pot roast for Hondo tonight! What a smart boy and treasure he is! I believe he knew something was wrong and saved your life.


----------

